# Should I downgrade Health Insurance as I have Medical Card?



## write (5 Dec 2009)

There was another post on this but some of the answers seem to have been removed. Sorry for any duplication.

I've a medical card. I'm hoping that when it comes up for renewal that my financial circumstances will be better so I won't qualify for it again.
As I want to be covered for pre-existing conditions I paid the health insurance for my daughter and I last year. Its still unpaid on the credit card and the subscription has now increased for next year.

I'm not sure what to do. Should I drop the level of cover (currently Hibernian Aviva Level 2)? Should I drop my daughter from the plan?
I believe if I downgrade cover and then try to upgrade I still would not be covered for a number of years for any pre-existing conditions.
Anyone in a similar situation with any advice please?


----------



## Johnweber (5 Dec 2009)

One can stay out of the health insurance for upto 13 weeks without having to reserve waiting periods again even for pre existing conditions. However if you downgrade your cover to say Level 1 Hospital from Level 2, there will not be full cover for a semi private room in a public hospital and there will be a waiting period for the pre existing conditions if you go looking to upgrade again. Level 1 hospital though would save you a few bob and would give you a private room in a public hospital subect to availability. The question you need to ask is do you really need to have access to a private hospital other than for the very serious stuff and day case procedures? €520 as opposed to €817.(Level 1 hospital by the way rather than i plan level 1)


----------

